# Anyone have a Siamese?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a Burmese...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

To not be a cat lover I have had a couple of simese and now have a ragdoll and a mutt cat.

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope, I think I have had just about every other type of cat though.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Growing up, we had a siamese named Scooter....


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had two in my life. My last one lived to be 19 years old. They're amazingly smart and loyal. They'll often take to one person, and that's the only person they'll really like. Mine wouldn't eat for anyone except me, or one friend of mine.

She also learned, by herself, how to use the toilet....the real toilet. Never was taught, she just did it. Unfortunately she never learned to flush tho :lol:

She was a very cool cat.....her name was Suki and she was a Seal Point.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool! I have always heard how smart they are, and I have fostered one that was awesome. So happy to have one of my own.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We have a siamese mix, Cookie, he bonded with my oldest son and is very attached to him. My son took him to live with him when he move to his apartment. He is very vocal and demanding of my son's attention, but really would prefer everyone else leave him alone.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

My youngest daughter LOVES Siamese cats and she would love to have one.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have never had a siamese cat. I think it is because of Lady and the Tramp movie. After that movie I didnt really like them. I know it is stupid but I am just wierd like that. I love pound kitties. Mine have always seemed to be more attached to me after bringing them home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Too funny, I watched that TONIGHT with C! LOL


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have three Suki 18 year old seal pt, Sing Sing 17 year old seal pt and Moon a 12 year old flame pt.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

When I was little a neighbours Siamese adopted me and came over to play each night. I couldn't say "Siamese" so I called him Simey, lol. My friends Mum got 2 Siamese cats and I was so excited to meet them, but they were the most unsocial cats ever. They came from a cattery where they spent the entire time with cats, so weren't used to people. I think I patted one once, briefly, before it bolted out of the room! :doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

ACC, where are the pictures???

Are they the "older style" or the "new style"? I like the ones from the sixties and seventies that were more solid then most of the one's bred today.

I have a 16 year old blue point Himilayan.


----------

